# Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?



## Onkelburns (3. August 2007)

Wie funktioniert so ein Netz?
Ich habe in natura noch keines gesehen.

Wie bleibt es "im Wasser stehen"? Unten Blei, oben Schwimmer?

Die Fragen mögen manchem hier naiv vorkommen, das bitte ich zu entschuldigen.

Finde aber im ganzen Netz keine vernünftigen Abbildungen oder Erklärungen zu dem Thema.

Für ein wenig geistige Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. ;+


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*



Onkelburns schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert so ein Netz?
> Ich habe in natura noch keines gesehen.
> 
> Wie bleibt es "im Wasser stehen"? Unten Blei, oben Schwimmer?
> ...


 
Die Frage hast Du Dir schon selbst beantwortet. Siehe Blau.

Ersteinmal herzlich willkommen und Glückwunsch zum ersten Posting.
Ich hole mir schon mal Bier Chips und Zigarretten. Das wird bestimmt gleich lustig.:m


----------



## Lachsy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

schau mal hier
http://www.bfa-fish.de/nn_819220/SharedDocs/Bilder/Aktuelles/Fischereiforschung/Stellnetz.html


----------



## Onkelburns (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Die Frage hast Du Dir schon selbst beantwortet. Siehe Blau.
> 
> Ersteinmal herzlich willkommen und Glückwunsch zum ersten Posting.
> Ich hole mir schon mal Bier Chips und Zigarretten. Das wird bestimmt gleich lustig.:m



Besten Dank.

Du meinst, es dauert nicht lange, bis die Truppen kommen und sich über mich lustig machen?
Jeder fängt mal dumm an. Hier bin ich.#h


----------



## Tiedchen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!:m

So schnell noch die Chips und dann#g

Tiedchen


----------



## Lachsy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

jungs haltet den ball flach er hat ne ganz normale frage gestellt.


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Bei einen normalem Stellnetz schwimmen die Fische mit dem Kopf durch die Maschen. Hinter den Kiemen werden die meisten Fische dann dicker, so dass es nicht weitergeht. Ein zurück gibt es auch nicht, da die Maschen sich in den Kiemen verfangen.

Dann gibt es noch Stellnetze mit Spiegelmaschen. Das sind sehr große Maschen, mit dehnen das Netz von ca. 3m Höhe auf ca. 1m höhe zusammengebunden wird. Dadurch entstehen bei dem Hauptmaschenblatt Taschen, die sich in den Spiegelmaschen bilden. Fische die dort hineinschwimmen verfangen sich restlos mit ihren Flossen in den Taschen. Diese Netze selektieren nicht so gut nach Fischgrößen wie Netze ohne Spiegelmaschen und werden hauptsächlich zum Fang von Plattfischen eingesetzt.

Weiterhin gibt es Stellnetze zum Grundfischen , sowie zum Oberflächenfischen. Die Netze an der Oberfläche werden in der Ostsee zum Herings-, sowie Lachsfang eingesetzt. Die am Grund auf Dorsch und Plattfisch.

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Henning 91 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Hallo,

ich wollt mir jetzt auch ein Stellnetz kaufen.
Die gibt es ja in 1000 verschiedenen Maschengrößen.
Weiß jemand was für eine Maschengröße ich brauche.
Meine Zielfische sind Hechte, Schleien und Brassen.
Die Hechte sind bei uns im Gewässer nicht soo groß, 70 cm ist schon ein sehr guter.


mfg, Henning


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*



Henning 91 schrieb:


> Meine Zielfische sind Hechte, Schleien und Brassen.
> Die Hechte sind bei uns im Vereinsgewässer nicht soo groß, 70 cm ist schon ein sehr guter.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du nicht einfach mal so ein paar Netze stellst, sondern das alles abgesprochen ist, oder? 

Maschenweiten zwischen 45 und 75 mm sollten für Dein Vorhaben das richtige sein (je nach Größe, der zu erwartenen Fische). Für den Anfang würde ich es mit 55mm probieren - für Brassen ne sicherer Sache ohne allzuviel Rotaugen mitzufangen.

Gute Netze bekommst Du hier: www.engel-netze.de #6


----------



## Henning 91 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Und wenn ich kleinere Maschen nehme, verfangen sich dann trotzdem auch die größeren Fische im Netz?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Was heißt kleiner? In ner 10mm Masche bleibt kein großer Fisch mehr hängen. Unter 40mm würde ich nicht gehen. Zudem wird der Beifang eben deutlich höher - und dieser Beifang ist in Kiemenstellnetzten eben meist auch Verlust. Die kleinen machen es nicht lange da drin...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Willst du alles ausrotten?
Was sagen deine Vereinskollegen dazu?
Soll das eine Hegemaßnahme werden?

Taxidermist


----------



## Schwedenangler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Hallo zusammen !

Mein Vorredner FoolishFarmer gibt einen sehr entscheidenen
Hinweis. Man geht nicht einfach hin und stellt Netze.          Diese Art der Fischerei bedarf einiger Vorkenntnisse.
Als Berufsfischer kennt man sein Gewässer genau und weiß dementsprechend wann , wo, welche Netze auf entsprechende Fischarten gestellt werden können bzw. müssen.
Wenn man so etwas ohne entsprechende Absprache macht und dabei erwischt wirst gibt das mächtig Ärger :r.
Wichtig ist das ich genau weiß was ich tue um Ärger und Schaden zu vermeiden ansonsten könnt es sein das dich deine
Angelkollegen ganz schön zur Schnecke machen |kopfkrat .


----------



## Henning 91 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Nene, das ist alles abgesprochen.

Ne ausrotten will ich nichts, nur ggf ein paar schöne Küchenfische mitnehmen.
Das Netz soll ja auch nicht dauerhaft da stehen sondern nur ab und zu im Sommer mal eine Nacht am WE.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*



Henning 91 schrieb:


> Ne ausrotten will ich nichts, *nur ggf ein paar schöne Küchenfische mitnehmen.*
> Das Netz soll ja auch nicht dauerhaft da stehen sondern nur ab und zu im Sommer mal eine Nacht am WE.


Dann lass die Finger von Netzen unter 60mm Maschenweite!

Und kontrollier die Netze anfangs schonmal ruhig nach 2 Stunden. Wenn Du Brassen ne ganze Nacht lang im Netz hängen hast, kann es vorkommen dass die morgens ungenießbar sind. |rolleyes
Und immer hösch mit Längen, Größen und Dauer - in ner guten Nacht kannst Du den halben Fischbestand eines kleinen Gewässers mit Netzen plattmachen! |uhoh:


Mal so nebenbei gefragt:
Habt ihr als Angelverein überhaupt das Recht mit Netzen zu fischen? Ist nicht zwangsläufig im Fischereirecht enthalten, sondern kann nach Pachtvertrag geregelt sein.


----------



## Henning 91 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Hm, da gibts so einige Mitglieder bei uns im Verein die Reusen stellen, sollte also erlaubt sein.

Meinst du nicht das bei 60mm unsere Grashechte da durchrutschen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Die Schädigungen, die durch das Netz verursacht werden, sind nicht selten tödlich für die Fische.


95% bei juvenilen, 50% bei Fischen - 100% bei Wasservögeln. |bigeyes :q



@ Henning91: Nur weil der Vorstand es "billigt" heißt das nicht, dass es erlaubt ist! :g


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Moin moin !

Wäre nett mal die Grösse eures Vereinsgewässers zu erfahren.
So kann man sich vielleicht ein besseres Bild machen.
Aber eine Frage vorab : Welchen Grund gibt es für das Reusen stellen und warum musst du dir " Küchenfische" fangen?
Ich habe das bis jetzt so verstanden das ihr ein Angelverein
seid.Befischungen sollten fachlich durchgeführt und wissenschaftlich begleitet werden sowie einen sinnvollen Grund ( z.B. Bestandserfassung ) haben.
Nur ein paar Küchenfische für den Eigenbedarf zu fangen ist                                in meinen Augen kein Grund.

Gruss   Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Nur ein paar Küchenfische für den Eigenbedarf zu fangen ist in meinen Augen kein Grund.


Zumal es dafür ja die ANGEL gibt (daher auch der Name des Vereins). |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

Ich möchte mich mal Schwedenangler und FoolishFarmer anschließen,mir ging Gestern auch schon durch den Kopf,das naheliegenste,nämlich eine Angel für den Fang von Küchenfischen zu verwenden.Wenn ich dann höre das 70er Hechte,bei euch schon als Groß zu bezeichnen sind,dann mag das an euren Methoden der Befischung liegen.
Ein höchst merkwürdiger Angelverein scheint das jedenfalls zu sein,in meinem Verein würden sie mich ersäufen,wenn ich ein Reusenfischen oder auch Kiemennetze zur
"Fischbeschaffung" vorschlagen würde!

Taxidermist


----------



## charly151 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Wie fischt man mit dem Stellnetz?*

@henning 91

In welchem Angelverein bist Du eigentlich??

Gruß Charly#h


----------

